# Ruby Tetras (Axelrodia riesei)



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I saw some at my LFS and they were gorgeous. Has anyone had experience with these guys? From what I could find on the net, it seems that they really loose their color in captivity. I think a few places said that hard water caused this. Has anyone kept them and noticed their color staying or fading? Also, what is their behavior in the tank? When I saw them they were super skitish and kept hiding out of sight.

If I had more confidence that they could keep their color, I'd set up a planted tank just for them.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

If you have a planted tank they will most likely color up nicely. We have a few guys around here (Houston) keeping them, and they have all looked really nice once they got established. Most tetras, if not all, come from soft water habitats, and will show their best colors when you closely simulate that. And don't judge a fish strictly by what you see in the store. I've bought a few different kinds of fish through the years that showed no where near the colors they truly were once they got established.


----------



## Crazygar (Apr 27, 2005)

How true is that. The Gold Tetras (all 12) that I own, looked really , well, not flashy in the Dealer's tank. Bring'em home into an acidic Planted Tank, within a week I had different fish and breeding!

I'm actually seeking these fish as well to add to my 75 to hang with my Gold Tetras. What a wonderful sight, deep red amongst my deep green.

Gary


----------

